# muffled sounds on speakers and headphones how do i fix?



## alicastro (May 22, 2008)

the sound on my speakers and headphones of my x51Rseries asus computer is so muffled and i have no idea how it got that way... someone please help

if you could email me the soultion that'd be great

thanks so much


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to TSF. :wave:

Reinstall the audio driver: http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=X51R


----------

